# Help : ACS Reference letter - Previous company no longer exist.



## dj85 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hiiii,

I am planning to do an ACS skills assessment for PR to Australia. I have 6+ years of IT experience and currently in US for past 2 years. I have worked for 2 years in my first company and I have my experience letter to prove that, but I don't have any other kind of documents (like pay slips, business card, etc). Unfortunately the company does not exists now but I do know one of my previous colleagues who is willing to give me a reference. Since the company itself does not exists I won't be able to get the reference letter on the company letter head. Kindly suggest me what documents should I submit to prove my first company experience. Any help is appreciated.


Regards,

Kiran


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi kiran

welcome to the forum
can u by any chance manage a letter from the owner of the company? or get an affidavit from the MD? have u tried speaking to an agent? since u already have 4 years work exp (minus the 2 yrs at the previous-now non existent company_ I dont think there would be an issue. But u can also give a statutory declaration which can be supported by the appointment letter and the same can have the reason why you are unable to provide any further details.

Also, have you done your masters in Computers?


----------



## vital_parsley (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,
I m in bit of a catch.
I have a work experience of 4 years.
The problem is that i m not able to get the reference letter for one the 3 companies i have worked at.
But it might be possible for me to get it signed from my colleague in that company.
So the question is :
1) is this acceptable ? should the format of letter be same ?Coz if the company does not gimme a reference letter I wont be able to get a letterhead !! so what do i do in that case,where can i get my colleagues signature on ? 
What are the other options ?


2) This question is a bit out of topic(apologies). I m thinking of getting this ACS done in the first go itself.So once i submit the details do i get a reply in a month,and in that case if some of the documents are not present then i have to resend my form once again with required docs and then again does it take another month ?


----------

